
jQuery 3.0 - sotojuan
https://blog.jquery.com/2016/06/09/jquery-3-0-final-released/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11759584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11759584)

~~~
clessg
Is this really a dupe, considering this is the final release, and that was the
RC?

~~~
dang
It's a tough call, but I think it has to be this way, or we'd have popular
projects getting major threads with every incremental state change. That's
fine in itself, of course, but front page slots are the most limited resource
HN has.

(This is in no way a criticism of jQuery or its fine 3.0 release.)

~~~
molecule
I hope that this is applied on a case-by-case basis, _e.g._ Rails 5 RC1 was
released more than a month ago, and the official release of Rails 5 will be
major news when it happens and it would be a shame if it were 'dupe'd off of
the front page.

fwiw, I'm glad that this article was on the front page, if only momentarily,
because I had missed or forgotten about the previous RC announcement and am
interested in this news.

------
Touche
Before this devolves into "why would anyone use jQuery anymore", I'd like to
say congratulations! Thanks for continuing to refine a library that is
essential to the web, has helped evolve many of its important APIs, and is ran
by 90% of websites.

